# Seesnake Mini



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok so I got my mini today. Figured I would test it out. Send the camera down my own line and find a bad root intrusion at 65'. Asked my wife if she had $300 laying around for me to snake it. 
We all know how this went. Well the first camera job goes down as a freebie.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

stecar said:


> Ok so I got my mini today. Figured I would test it out. Send the camera down my own line and find a bad root intrusion at 65'. Asked my wife if she had $300 laying around for me to snake it. We all know how this went. Well the first camera job goes down as a freebie.



Free?? Surely you could have worked something out.....


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

$300 huh? Should move to your market. Know what you mean. I'm about to put a mech lien on my house. Wife hasn't paid one invoice I submitted.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh she will pay but this is a family site lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of monitor did you get?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Minipak monitor


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not the CS6?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats what it came with


----------

